# Piedmont NWR



## snuffy (Sep 11, 2018)

Anyone going this year?
I am going to try and hunt the 25th and 26th. 
Sons birthday is that weekend. I will leave lunch on the 26th to see him.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 11, 2018)

I will be there. Makes 25 years of hunting Piedmont for me.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 11, 2018)

Myself and my son. 1st time for us. I've heard good and bad things lol. We are excited.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 11, 2018)

My buddy and i were picked....have not been there for 15 yrs...


----------



## snuffy (Sep 13, 2018)

Cannot stress Permethrin enough. I think Piedmont is the tick capitol of the world.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 13, 2018)

Lets talk tactics. Pines or hardwoods? Do you try to go deep? Are most units good hunting?


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 13, 2018)

Ive been going about 20yrs....I absolutely love that place. None of the hunts sold out as of day of the drawing We first applied for first gun hunt and we went to the drawing. They said first time in history that the first hunt had a hand full of openings, and the primitive hunt had over 50 remaining. Also the last gun hunt had over 900 openings. So guess what....I got all 3 hunts


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 13, 2018)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Ive been going about 20yrs....I absolutely love that place. None of the hunts sold out as of day of the drawing We first applied for first gun hunt and we went to the drawing. They said first time in history that the first hunt had a hand full of openings, and the primitive hunt had over 50 remaining. Also the last gun hunt had over 900 openings. So guess what....I got all 3 hunts


Im sure they be glad to sell as many permits as possible....you got till 28th of this month to get your apps in


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 13, 2018)

Timberman said:


> Myself and my son. 1st time for us. I've heard good and bad things lol. We are excited.


Only bad thing is most years it rains allot or its hot. The primitive hunt is the best with an average just over 200 deer taken during that 3 day hunt


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 13, 2018)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Only bad thing is most years it rains allot or its hot. The primitive hunt is the best with an average just over 200 deer taken during that 3 day hunt


1250 permits....roughly 900 show up....ones that stay entire hunt even less....odds are great to bring home some straps....I always do


----------



## Timberman (Sep 13, 2018)

Wayne D Davis said:


> .odds are great to bring home some straps.




That's the intent...along with exploring some new territory


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 13, 2018)

Timberman said:


> That's the intent...along with exploring some new territory


Find some water and its everywhere down there. Allot to see. Its a huge area....I stick pretty much in 3 particular  areas. I may explore a bit this season


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 13, 2018)

Listen to Snuffy and use Permanone on your clothes, inside a tent, on the tent door, inside the truck, and check regularly for ticks.
The last Turkey hunt my son and I went on ticks were crawling everywhere. Due to not being thorough using permanone my son brought home a case of Lyme disease.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 23, 2018)

Went and scouted today. It’s a huge area no doubt! A very homogenous tract imo. Huge uneven aged pine stands interspersed with hardwood drains. Deer sign everywhere we looked. We’ve got 3-4 places picked out but I’m not sure you wouldn’t do just as good finding a place without a truck and walking in and setting up.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 1, 2018)

Scouted again yesterday. We checked some new areas and found some good sign. Starting to develop a plan!


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 2, 2018)

Timberman that might be a good spot!


----------



## Timberman (Oct 2, 2018)

@Deerhead let’s hope nobody else thinks so too!


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 2, 2018)

Deerhead said:


> Timberman that might be a good spot!


Na that's my spot keep her quiet! lol I'll be just down the bottom on national forest run em my way


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 10, 2018)

Timberman said:


> Went and scouted today. It’s a huge area no doubt! A very homogenous tract imo. Huge uneven aged pine stands interspersed with hardwood drains. Deer sign everywhere we looked. We’ve got 3-4 places picked out but I’m not sure you wouldn’t do just as good finding a place without a truck and walking in and setting up.


That's about right. Good deer all over that place. May see you out there. I usually park my tent in the cedar trees for shade during the alleyways hot days there.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 10, 2018)

Wayne D Davis said:


> That's about right. Good deer all over that place. May see you out there. I usually park my tent in the cedar trees for shade during the alleyways hot days there.


All ways


----------



## Timberman (Oct 10, 2018)

Sounds good!


----------



## Jonboater (Oct 10, 2018)

Is finding a camping spot hard??


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 10, 2018)

Jonboater said:


> Is finding a camping spot hard??


I'd suggest getting there a day before the hunt.....It can fill up quickly and whats left is hills which makes for camper/tent set up a pain. I'm usually at the gate when they unlock it on scout day. Along with 60 or more hunters.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 10, 2018)

Wayne D Davis said:


> I'd suggest getting there a day before the hunt.....It can fill up quickly and whats left is hills which makes for camper/tent set up a pain. I'm usually at the gate when they unlock it on scout day. Along with 60 or more hunters.


One LARGE field is where everyone camps


----------



## Jonboater (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks for the info.. was kinda worry after see last year people was line up at the gate 4am before the gun hunt.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 10, 2018)

Best part is if you got 2 or more hunts a week apart you can leave your camp set up...go home and work a couple days and head back,,,,hahaha


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 10, 2018)

Jonboater said:


> Thanks for the info.. was kinda worry after see last year people was line up at the gate 4am before the gun hunt.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes sir. most welcome


----------



## Timberman (Oct 10, 2018)

I’m not able to ge there til Thursday. If y’all need me I’ll be at the New Forsyth Inn with the ac blowing up one pajama leg and out the other.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 10, 2018)

I hear ya....Ive done that before too


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 10, 2018)

Jonboater said:


> Is finding a camping spot hard??


Lots of room on the national forest land off star rd and a couple designated sites. Also multiple other camps close by on forest service roads


----------



## snuffy (Oct 22, 2018)

Looks like it might be a wet one.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 22, 2018)

yup! Will the wet weather affect turnout?


----------



## snuffy (Oct 22, 2018)

I would think so,especially the ones that tent camp.
But I really don't know.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 22, 2018)

I’ve heard the camping area can get sloppy


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyone know where Star Rd is ???? Buddy with camper has to work, so i am gonna be tent camping and looking for alternates to Pippins rd camp...


----------



## snuffy (Oct 23, 2018)

Barron Russell Rd. off Juliette Rd. turns into Star Rd. I think


7Mag Hunter said:


> Anyone know where Star Rd is ???? Buddy with camper has to work, so i am gonna be tent camping and looking for alternates to Pippins rd camp...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 23, 2018)

snuffy said:


> Barron Russell Rd. off Juliette Rd. turns into Star Rd. I think



Thanks..


----------



## snuffy (Oct 23, 2018)

Your welcome.
If you see an old goat in an old silver Silverado With a Harley tag on front, say hello.

Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 24, 2018)

Stands hung and ready for tomorrow. Sitting on good sign. Good luck to all!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 26, 2018)

Updates?


----------



## Timberman (Oct 26, 2018)

Nothing but does. Heard a good many shots yesterday morning. My son missed a doe this morning. Wet today! We’re moving on to private land. Good luck


----------



## fredw (Oct 26, 2018)

Son and two buddies are there.  Got an update yesterday.  One small eight and an anterless deer down.  No word yet on how today's hunt is going.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Updates?


----------



## snuffy (Oct 29, 2018)

Nothing for my Son in law or myself. I only saw one deer while hunting. And it didn't offer a shot.
Enjoyed the camping though.
Guy hunting just below me shot a 12 point first afternoon.


----------



## Jonboater (Oct 29, 2018)

Heard there was at least 3 monster deer shot. One said being a 14 Pointer scoring in the 190s.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 30, 2018)

I didn't see a single deer but first day of the hunt I counted over 60 shots from my stand inside first three hours. Im headed back down for the first gun hunt early in the a.m.   Tent is already set-up from last hunt


----------



## Sweet talker (Oct 31, 2018)

Anyone have any pics of the good bucks that came off of it, or could someone get them. I love seeing the bucks come off of that place.


----------



## SwampMoss (Oct 31, 2018)

Look in the Deer subform that buck came off of Piedmont NWR hunt


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 1, 2018)

SwampMoss said:


> Look in the Deer subform that buck came off of Piedmont NWR hunt



Which buck post? There have been several bucks posted in the deer hunting forum.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 1, 2018)

Never mind. Just found it.


----------

